
Ask HN: iOS program to capture notes? - avindroth
I use OneNote as my commonplace book, but I want a separate application that can capture my thoughts quickly.<p>I am using Google Keep, but going from notes to pure text is cumbersome (especially when you are doing this multiple times a day). I move all tasks to org-mode as well.<p>What is a good alternative to Google Keep?
======
Hilloh
For quick capture, I think Drafts could work for you. It is built on the idea
of quickly writing things down and then (possibly later) sending them to
somewhere else.

[http://agiletortoise.com/drafts/](http://agiletortoise.com/drafts/)

~~~
psook
I came here to recommend this exact thing. There is also simplenote, if you
have cross-platform worries or don't want to spend the money--but Drafts
absolutely is worth it. It's the perfect replacement for a pocket notebook--
write down whatever; contact info, url, quote--send it to contacts, read it
later service, notes application. The tutorial videos on the site are a great
showcase.

